# Dell 2408WFP stuck in power save mode (or dead HDMI cable)?



## GB452 (Jun 30, 2008)

So I've had this 2408WFP for about five and a half months, been using an HDMI cable and everything has been great. However as of today I've come back to find the monitor "stuck" in power save mode. I thought the computer (XPS 630) had gone into some type of standby mode, but things like the cd tray responded and I recalled I had disabled any type of sleep mode previously.


I did a hardboot and figured maybe it was a one time thing. Even disabled the screen saver. I came back a moment ago tonight to find it was "stuck" again. I still had the DVI cable so I plugged that in and my desktop came back. I'm not sure what's causing this to happen, but aside from noticing a blue light (might have been there before, I hadn't really noticed until there was no light from the monitor and my room was dark) coming from the back where the video card(nVidia GeForce 9800GX2 1024MB GDDR3) is, I can't think of anything different or any type of damage to the HDMI cable that could have happened (it's not in a very accessible spot, and I'd probably notice some damage).


In fact I just tried switching to HDMI via the monitor's buttons, and the screen went blank. I had to turn it off and back on to be able to switch to DVI again.


Help?


----------

